
How to Build a Reading Habit (2019) - nwignall
https://nickwignall.com/reading-habit/
======
heliodor
> Use Blinkist

Visited their website. Pricing: give us your credit card for the free trial,
cancel within 7 days, or we'll charge you $90 for a one-year subscription.
(Oh, sorry, I meant $89.99)

------
1_player
tl;dr

IMO, if you need 19 steps to build a reading habit, reading is probably not
your thing and you should concentrate on doing something else.

I am an avid reader, yet sometimes I stop doing my daily before-bed reading,
which is a good indicator that the book I was in the middle of isn't that
great, and I should just move onto something else.

So here's my recommendation for building a reading habit:

1\. Find a way to easily consume books. I absolutely adore my Kindle, not sure
I'd read that much if I had to hold for multiple hours a 1000+ page book in my
hands every night.

2\. Find a book that you like. Non-fiction isn't my thing, so I don't do non-
fiction books, until the day I find one that holds my attention. Simple as
that.

In October I've started the Wheel of Time series for the first time, I'm on
book 5 now, and I can't wait till it's bed time to read what's next. I'll be
thoroughly sad when it's over.

